# pigs absorbing their fetus?



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

I have heard a pig will sometimes absorb their fetus, having all of the outward signs of being pregnant, producing milk, & starting labor but not actually delivering. Anyone have any knowledge of this


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Two different things here. One is a phantom pregnancy where all outward signs are present without any pigs to farrow; possible, but highly improbable. The other, absorbed pigs, can happen early in the gestation and is usually the result of disease. Once the skeletal system begins to develop pigs are no longer absorbed when they die inutero. Instead they're passed as mummies at farrowing.


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

olivehill said:


> absorbed pigs, can happen early in the gestation and is usually the result of disease.


Do they then go through the normals signs of pregnancy? 

and thanks for the reply


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Usually, only a partial litter would be affected so you would still have a couple of pigs and the gestation would continue. 

Do you have a sow who is having problems? Her history and symptoms would help us give you better advice.


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a sow that twice she showed all of the signs of being pregnant her teats filled with milk then nothing I kept a close eye on her the second time and never saw a sign of any type of births. She has had good healthy litters before and after was trying to figure what is happening She is a Guinea Hog and the only one I have had this type of trouble with. I raise pure bred AGH and Tamworths in separate pastures


----------



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

If the fetuses were absorbed the source of Progesterone to maintain the pregnancy would have disappeared stopping the progression of pregnancy. Fro some reason she is having a phantom pregnancy, could be due to cystic ovaries.

Were she my sow and I was concerned about my profitability I'd send her down the road and concentrate my efforts on the sows in the herd that produce litters without hassles.

Jim


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks I have had three good litters and two phantoms so to the sausage factory we go, just could not figure what was happening.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree, I'd send her to the freezer. Being AGH her weight may be a contributing factor. If I'm not mistaken obesity in sows has been linked to more persistent cysts on the ovaries.


----------



## prairie ogre (Oct 21, 2012)

Most incidents of false or absorbed pregnancy in hogs is related to parvo, lepto or diet. There are killed parvo/lepto vaccines that can be given to gilts prior to breeding that will stimulate their immune systems toward those pathogens. Avoid moldy feed. Letting gilts cycle a few times before breeding can also increase your success rates. I also like to put an additonal service on gilts when handbreeding w a boar (as opposed to ai), just to increase the cellular sperm count in her reproductive tract. it seems to make the services 'stick', and increases PPL (pigsperlitter).


----------



## stanley (Aug 22, 2011)

olivehill said:


> I agree, I'd send her to the freezer. Being AGH her weight may be a contributing factor. If I'm not mistaken obesity in sows has been linked to more persistent cysts on the ovaries.


I got her as an adult and she was overweight but has slimmed down since she has been on pasture.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Just a note, every sow absorbs her fetuses. When a sow is bred there is generally over 20 viable embryos. Around half of these are absorbed early in pregnancy.


----------

